# World's best concert halls



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Trevor Cox picks ten of the world's best concert halls. Nice pictures!

What do you think? Are there others he should have picked instead? I can think of one...

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2015/mar/05/10-worlds-best-concert-halls-berlin-boston-tokyo


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Abranavel Hall here in SLC is incredible... even better than the Kimmel/Verizon Hall Center in Philly for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Luckily, we have one of the world's greatest concert halls right here in the USA, Boston's Symphony Hall; a glorious place to hear the great Boston Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Woo-hoo!...Christchurch Town Hall Auditorium!

I'm glad to see its being reported as being rebuilt (after the earthquakes). I feared there was still a question mark over it.

I hope they're right - my favorite place in the whole city.










looks like there some cool photos of the rebuild work here:

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...stchurch-Town-Hall-Christchurch-February-2015


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'd get a sore neck sitting upstairs in that Tokyo shoebox

One I'd love to visit is the Temppeliaukio Kirkko in Helsinki:




























edit: actually this video gives a better idea of its potential as a chamber music venue (great performance, also!):


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Aw, c'mon...I can't have killed the thread already.



KenOC said:


> I can think of one...


Which one are you thinking of Ken?

Also could other people post pictures of their "local", even if its not (whatever)? I for one would be very interested.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Aw, c'mon...I can't have killed the thread already.
> 
> Which one are you thinking of Ken?
> 
> Also could other people post pictures of their "local", even if its not (whatever)? I for one would be very interested.


Easy... here is our local symphony hall.









Thierry Fischer w/ Baiba Skride as soloist.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Easy... here is our local symphony hall.
> 
> View attachment 65710


Wow...and I thought the Opera Bastille was leaning badly.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

So its this:










and this:










and this from the outside?:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> Which one are you thinking of Ken?












I'll add the Soka Performing Arts Center, with acoustics by the same guy who did Disney Hall, a smaller venue near my home. You can hear a pin drop from anywhere in the house. Jeremy Denk is coming again in a few days!


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

This is my local:








but every year I visit the south of France and go to the Grand Theatre in Bordeaux














I love this place, I swear the foyer is bigger than the theatre itself. So intimate


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

No Concertgebouw?

lol?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Amsterdam : Concertgebouw*.:tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy to nominate Symphony Hall, Birmingham UK - constructed as a result of the enthusiasm of Sir Simon Rattle during his time there (sure he'll now have some input into whatever goes up in London eventually).
Sorry I'm incompetent to supply a photo !


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to add another from South America, the Colon Theatre in Buenos Aires.








This is my local concert hall, at the Santa María University














This is also local, the Quinta Vergara, same place where the Song Festival takes place, a beautiful and huge open auditorium, not that good acoustics, but impressive for his size and beauty 








And this is our local City Hall, badly damaged during 2010 earthquake and under refurbishment now. Reopening has been delayed, but it is announced for the end of this year


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A shout out to *Royal Festival Hall* in London, the concert hall I've been to most times.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

csacks said:


> This is also local, the Quinta Vergara, same place where the Song Festival takes place, a beautiful and huge open auditorium, not that good acoustics, but impressive for his size and beauty


Well, if we're talking Song Festival grounds, welcome to Tallinn:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll be playing at the Philharmonie de Paris for the first time in a couple of weeks. Apparently, the acoustics were amazing when the BPO played there a few weeks back. Should be an exciting evening


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*State Opera in Prague*


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

San Diego Symphony Hall... originally a fancy 1920s movie theatre









There is an interesting story behind it ... to be correct, above it! The orchestra bought the block which contains the theatre, then they sold it to a development company which donated the theatre/concert hall to the orchestra and then built a hotel around and above it. The most interesting feature is the parking garage which is suspended above the concert hall.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm surprised that the Concertgebouw isn't there. The acoustics are frightening. I sat in the balcony for St Matthew Passion and before the performance started, I could hear what the people in the stalls were whispering to each other.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sospiro said:


> I'm surprised that the Concertgebouw isn't there. The acoustics are frightening. I sat in the balcony for St Matthew Passion and before the performance started, I could hear what the people in the stalls were whispering to each other.


Perhaps because Concertgebouw is a bitch to spell?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the Romanian Athenaeum in Bucharest. It looks gorgeous but I don't know what the acoustics are like.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> *Amsterdam : Concertgebouw*.:tiphat:


This is on my list of places to visit!


----------



## DaveS (Apr 30, 2013)

This place is pretty worthwhile...Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

By the way, more props to Abravanel Hall for selling me Mentos, the white kind, because they keep me happy during each performance.

Still I would like to eat sushi during the performances. That would be divine.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

cjvinthechair said:


> Happy to nominate Symphony Hall, Birmingham UK - constructed as a result of the enthusiasm of Sir Simon Rattle during his time there (sure he'll now have some input into whatever goes up in London eventually).
> Sorry I'm incompetent to supply a photo !












Are those corporate boxes at the top?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

here is a good view of our whole symphony hall:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Another one that's on my "must visit" list:

Bratislava Radio Broadcast Concert Hall:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll be in Bratislava in June.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I'm surprised that the Concertgebouw isn't there. The acoustics are frightening. I sat in the balcony for St Matthew Passion and before the performance started, I could hear what the people in the stalls were whispering to each other.


Look one page back , I even post a pic of it :cheers:


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

The Troy Savings Bank Music Hall where the Albany Symphony Orchestra plays about half their concerts. Reputedly has some of the best acoustics in the world (at least according to local lore...).









The other half are played at the Palace Theatre in (you guessed it) downtown Albany. Only one of these was built specifically for an orchestra. Guess which one?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Speaking of Albany...just today I learned of a venue there called "The Egg". Odd I've never seen such a peculiar looking thing before - even in the background of a film or tv shot. Have you been to any concerts there, Jeff?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Trevor Cox picks ten of the world's best concert halls. Nice pictures!
> 
> What do you think? Are there others he should have picked instead? I can think of one...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2015/mar/05/10-worlds-best-concert-halls-berlin-boston-tokyo


Unfortunately classical music isn't sufficiently elitist for London to have a state of the art venue.

There are some nice office blocks for the bankers though.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

csacks said:


> This is also local, the Quinta Vergara, same place where the Song Festival takes place, a beautiful and huge open auditorium, not that good acoustics, but impressive for his size and beauty


talking of open spaces does the breathtaking Red rocks amphitheater count?


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

norman bates said:


> talking of open spaces does the breathtaking Red rocks amphitheater count?


WOW, and where is that beauty?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

csacks said:


> WOW, and where is that beauty?


It's near Denver. Onestly I don't know if it's used for classical music (reading wiki it seems that it's used for classical concerts too) , anyway I think it's a stunning place.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Rocks_Amphitheatre


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> *Amsterdam : Concertgebouw*.:tiphat:


Interesting exchange on Twitter between @Concertgebouw and @trevor_cox who wrote the article.

For those not on Twitter the Concertgebouw said "We'd like to invite you because we think you missed a hall in your top ten ;-)"


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's the Giovanni Arvedi Auditorium in Cremona










Less than 500 seats. Violin-shaped. 
A little gem in the town of the Amati, the Guarneri and the Stradivari.

http://www.museodelviolino.org/en/auditorium/auditorium-idea/


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Violin-shaped?  How wonderful!

Of course, from Barcelona, El Palau:


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I notice many of the halls regarded as among the best have organs. Is there any evidence and / or opinions about whether the pipes enhance a hall's acoustics in any way, via reflective support or resonance, maybe?


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Speaking of Albany...just today I learned of a venue there called "The Egg". Odd I've never seen such a peculiar looking thing before - even in the background of a film or tv shot. Have you been to any concerts there, Jeff?


I've only been there twice. Once probably back in the early 90s for a school trip to see a stage version of 'The Wizard of Oz' and another time about 10 years ago to see Eric Idle in his 'Greedy' tour. There are actually two theatres in there. Pictured is the big one, the 'Kitty Carlisle Hart Theatre' and the the smaller one is the 'Lewis A. Swyer Theatre' which is about half the size. I don't think they ever do any classical concerts there...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Personally the best concert halls aren't about just acoustics, I think... good accomodations (sp?), comfy seating, and even allowances for snacks and water make the experience that much better.

Honestly it would be a dream if I could get a full meal during an opera performance just like Brewvies movie theater downtown in SLC. I would be in 7th heaven here.


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm surprised Carnegie Hall hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Carnegie Hall

...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is also interesting to note that while the Berlin Philharmonie is listed amongst the best, it was a considerable acoustic disappointment at first and has only become what it is now via a lot of tweaking, something that doesn't work for most halls (think: Avery Fisher)


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Actually, Carnegie Hall is the only "top hall" I've been to, and it was wonderful. Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Muti. I was 6th row center though, so, that's a different experience than front row balcony, I'd guess.

The Arsht Center in Miami is good as well. Was there for the Cleveland Orchestra recently. A relatively new hall designed by the same acoustician who did Meyerson in Dallas. Sparkling hall with lots of wood, nice resonance and clarity. 

Avery Fisher I attended once. Back row first balcony -- not good. After intermission, orchestra level rear center -- much better.

OF those three, Carnegie hands down.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to go to Carnegie Hall a lot to attend concerts when living in NYC and was shocked to hear how dead the sound was, especially given the sterling reputation of its acoustics.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I used to go to Carnegie Hall a lot to attend concerts when living in NYC and was shocked to hear how dead the sound was, especially given the sterling reputation of its acoustics.


I suppose there's a difference of opinion there. Some praise it. Some lament mid-80s renovations, which apparently compromised the acoustics somehow. Eventually a large concrete slab was found under the stage. Some disagreement about whether it was always there or added during 80s renovation. In any case, I believe it was removed and things improved.

I've read countless comments by music reviewers who love it today.

I was interested to read that Leo Beranek, in the first volume of his "Concert Halls and Opera Houses" agrees with you. Highly critical particularly of the hall after those mid-80s renovations. I temper my own estimation of Beranek's remarks about Carnegie, however, with the knowledge that he was involved with the construction of what is now Avery Fisher, an admitted failure (however rare) on his part.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

papsrus said:


> I suppose there's a difference of opinion there. Some praise it. Some lament mid-80s renovations, which apparently compromised the acoustics somehow. Eventually a large concrete slab was found under the stage. Some disagreement about whether it was always there or added during 80s renovation. In any case, I believe it was removed and things improved.
> 
> I've read countless comments by music reviewers who love it today.
> 
> I was interested to read that Leo Beranek, in the first volume of his "Concert Halls and Opera Houses" agrees with you. Highly critical particularly of the hall after those mid-80s renovations. I temper my own estimation of Beranek's remarks about Carnegie, however, with the knowledge that he was involved with the construction of what is now Avery Fisher, an admitted failure (however rare) on his part.


Avery Fisher Hall has been stuck with a terrible reputation for many years and it's long awaited due renovations will hopefully improve it acoustical quality in the near future.

http://www.brooklynvegan.com/archives/2015/03/avery_fisher_ha.html

David Geffen, the music producer who has a pop label, will be pouring investment into its "reconstruction." What changes the engineers decide to make will be instrumental to its future success.

Carnegie Hall isn't so bad in its acoustics when I was in NYC awhile back. For me the worst experience was the Philadelphia Academy of Music with so many dead spots I remember from hearing the many operas during the late 1990's and early 2000's when I lived there. So many dropouts on the voices when I experienced there.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is where I use to go to concerts, Nezahualcoyotl hall, in Mexico city









Musicians and directors who worked here speaks very well about the acoustics, and it´s very good indeed.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I have no idea how it compares to other places, but the acoustics of Sala São Paulo are indeed great. The place is very beautiful too.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> ... What changes the engineers decide to make will be instrumental to its future success.


The fate of what is now Avery Fisher was sealed when during its construction the New York Herald agitated for an increase in the size of the hall beyond what the original design called for. And so it was.

Probably a complete gutting and reconfiguration are its only hope (which is what they intend to do, as I understand it).

As for the Academy of Music, it was intended as an opera house and was always therefore somewhat "dry" for the orchestra alone. I think it is still used for opera, no? I know you've mentioned that you didn't like sitting behind posts there. Maybe better seats would have solved the problem? Don't know.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

papsrus said:


> I suppose there's a difference of opinion there. Some praise it. Some lament mid-80s renovations, which apparently compromised the acoustics somehow. Eventually a large concrete slab was found under the stage. Some disagreement about whether it was always there or added during 80s renovation. In any case, I believe it was removed and things improved.
> 
> I've read countless comments by music reviewers who love it today.
> 
> I was interested to read that Leo Beranek, in the first volume of his "Concert Halls and Opera Houses" agrees with you. Highly critical particularly of the hall after those mid-80s renovations. I temper my own estimation of Beranek's remarks about Carnegie, however, with the knowledge that he was involved with the construction of what is now Avery Fisher, an admitted failure (however rare) on his part.


They should have simply let it be!! It used to be just fine!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> Here is where I use to go to concerts, Nezahualcoyotl hall, in Mexico city
> 
> View attachment 66022
> 
> ...


Wow! What a beautiful concert hall! :tiphat:


----------



## pentaquine (Mar 4, 2015)

He left out THE CONCERTGEBOUW so he can squeeze in a hall from the UK? 

How about the National Centre for the Performing Arts (NCPA) in Beijing?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

papsrus said:


> The fate of what is now Avery Fisher was sealed when during its construction the New York Herald agitated for an increase in the size of the hall beyond what the original design called for. And so it was.
> 
> Probably a complete gutting and reconfiguration are its only hope (which is what they intend to do, as I understand it).
> 
> As for the Academy of Music, it was intended as an opera house and was always therefore somewhat "dry" for the orchestra alone. I think it is still used for opera, no? I know you've mentioned that you didn't like sitting behind posts there. Maybe better seats would have solved the problem? Don't know.


Actually the Academy of Music was the worst experience I ever had for both opera and regular programming . The poles weren't the only issue as I had a chance to sit in like seven different places including front row seats near the stage. The huge problem were the dynamic control and often terrible frequency dropouts with tons of dead spots. Like the tenor would walk to one side of the stage and I would lose him completely which was painful because then I just ended up reading the subtitles.

Also the Philadelphia Opera Company had some of the worst productions too. Their version of Il Travatore was remarkably blah... they had some video production that made it look like Lord of the Rings part five that was incredulously cringeworthy. At least, the Utah Opera with the Capitol Theater has been a much more pleasant experience and I am grateful for that indeed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DaveS said:


> View attachment 65777
> 
> This place is pretty worthwhile...Orchestra Hall, Chicago


Yeah. I hope to hear a concert there some day.


----------

